# Help - son needs small caravan



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Can any caravanners help please, we haven't a clue where to start with this one.
My son and daughter in law have decided to try camping holidays with their 2 small boys (aged 5 & 7). There are 2 main reasons for this:

1.Their finances are very limited as they have just moved house and holidays during school holidays are as all parents know expensive.
2. They are fed up with problems at airports and daughter-in-law hates flying anyway.

Both have limited experience of camping but really keen and first thoughts were for a tent but I have suggested maybe a small 2 berth caravan + tent would be best as if weather bad at least the caravan would offer more facilities and not dampen their enthusiasm! 

Can anyone offer any tips, advice etc on a good value starter caravan, must be compact due to limited space on drive. Doesn't have to be state of the art but MUST have good washroom/toilet and reasonable galley/kitchen. We have seen quite a few older models for sale ranging from £1900 up to £5000 and obviously the cheaper the better but we need to know what to look out for.

Thanks for any help whatsoever.

Maura


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

First Stop, a trawl around the dealers. Some may be a bit expensive, but at least you can see the prices and facilities available. Some dealers even have a few part exchanges in the yard that are quite cheap.

Then have a look in the papers, (small ads in the local rag) or exchange & mart.

Something will turn up thats for sure, like everything else, Buyer beware.

Good Hunting


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Badger
Buyer Beware 8O yep, thats what worries me, beware what? I'm still trying to get my head around our MH as a novice to all of this so don't want to buy my son and family a death trap. 

Are you saying that it would be better to buy from a dealer than a private sale? Have just been looking at CC website and there are quite a few on there and some from Members (lots from Dealers as well) so not sure which direction to go in or how old a caravan to buy. Can anyone recommend a good dealer in Kent area?

For example have just seen an Abbey 2 berth for £1500 it is 1988 but has full service history and lots of stuff with it + 2005 service details which if OK would give them just about all they need to get started as includes new awning, breathable groundsheets, gas bottles etc. Seems to cheap to be any good but is this down to its age? Their last holiday to Spain cost them over £2000, sort of puts things into perspective doesn't it?

Sorry.....so many questions  just anxious to get something nice for them. The boys are so excited about it and we are hoping to be able to sort it out for them as a present.

Maura


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Size matters?*

If size is really important you must look at Eriba caravans. These are actually made by Hymer and have a steel frame which makes them solid and long lived. They have pop top roofs so are lower than the normal caravan and therefore brilliant to tow. There are many layouts and sizes including a model which can have bunk beds at the front and either a large double at the rear or two singles so there is plenty of choice in the layout. (I think the model number is 540 or 530). 
http://www.eriba-amiga.co.uk/index.html.
This is the web site of Eriba fans with loads of help and this........ 
http://www.eribaforum.co.uk/ is the new Eriba owners forum. 
Happy hunting 
Frantone.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

*Re: Size matters?*



Frantone said:


> If size is really important you must look at Eriba caravans. These are actually made by Hymer and have a steel frame which makes them solid and long lived. They have pop top roofs so are lower than the normal caravan and therefore brilliant to tow. There are many layouts and sizes including a model which can have bunk beds at the front and either a large double at the rear or two singles so there is plenty of choice in the layout. (I think the model number is 540 or 530).
> http://www.eriba-amiga.co.uk/index.html.
> This is the web site of Eriba fans with loads of help and this........
> http://www.eribaforum.co.uk/ is the new Eriba owners forum.
> ...


Thanks Franton
Size does matter (as in most things :wink: ) so will definitely check the above Eriba websites out. It will need to be fairly small to fit on drive and also bearing in mind he hasn't towed before.

Coincidence this reply from you as the Eriba Van was really the 1st MH I actually fell in love with (sadly not available in UK at the moment ) so hoping caravans might be as good.

Thanks again.
Maura


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Maura,

Although I used to own a c*r*v*n in a previous life :roll: I can't point you to any specific model but in that price bracket the main thing you need to be checking for is the dreaded damp. 
If you see one that fits the bill, get a written damp test before parting with the wonga.
As they are first time caravanners, it would be best to make sure that the total weight of the caravan is within 80% of the kerbweight of the car, the Caravan Club always recommend this.

pete

Oops, late edit, sorry, that should read 85%


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Maura,
> 
> Although I used to own a c*r*v*n in a previous life :roll: I can't point you to any specific model but in that price bracket the main thing you need to be checking for is the dreaded damp.
> If you see one that fits the bill, get a written damp test before parting with the wonga.
> ...


Hello Pete
Nice to hear from you. Damp eh? right will keep that in mind, thanks for that. Was wondering about drawbacks with older models but to be honest with 2 young kids it would be a crime to buy anything too expensive (even if money was available) as much as I love them they are typical kids and not that respectful of fixtures and fittings (They are banned from our MH ). This is an exercise to see if the camping life is for them or not so a nice clean cheap little van will do nicely for a year or two if I can find one. It would be totally pointless trying to find a cheap high top as they would not be able afford the tax,Insurance, MOT, servicing costs etc so we wouldn't be doing them any favours at all. They were considering just a tent so a small caravan, even an old one will be so much better for them.........hopefully 8O 
They have a Mondeo which I think is a 2 litre engine which should be fine to pull a small 2 berth but will check that out with the CC.

Hope you keeping well,
Maura


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

A 12 ft alpine sprite with 4 berths ( 2 side beds and 2 bunks) would be ideal IMO, you can pick up a modern looking unit from ebay for less than £1,000. One 1991 model sold recently for £675 and, according to the description and numerous photographs, was in super condition with loads of accessories.

But a word of warning, do not pay for anything 'up front' always inspect a prospective purchase first.

Some of the things to watch out for are:

Smell of damp and any discolouration of the interior corners and underneath the windows and beds.

Springy floor sections (delamination)

Plastic windows are all in excellent condition (replacements can be VERY expensive)

Make sure the fridge/hobs/gas fire/electrics (12 and 240volts) window/door/panel catches are all in order.

Check the 12 v lights and make sure the tyres are in good condition and are not weathered or cracked.

Has it got a spare wheel?

Sometimes you can pick up a good caravan which includes an awning, which is always useful.

These are just a few tips. I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for, and now is the time to buy as any damp will show itself.

Good luck.

Texas


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I know you are talking caravans here, but bearing in mind that they were originally thinking tent, have you thought about a trailer tent? Light to tow, easy to erect and off the ground sleeping so warmer and drier than an ordinary tent. A lot of them have got a washing up sink and 2 ring stove/grill built into them somewhere. 
The reason I suggest this is because we had 2 trailer tents before we got our first motorhome. Had large double beds opening out each side of the trailer section, and there was a seating area between them. There was a large awning to double the space for living in too.
Our main reason for changing was that Hubby works away a lot and I couldnt put the tent up on my own, but with 2 of us the main unit was up in 15 mins.
So saying no way I would go back now.

Tina (H)

P.S. we did also try a small caravan but I was too scared to tow it on my own (wimp) I drive my 21' Wendy house all over the place no problem.
Tina


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

i have PM'd you with a good forum to use to assist you in finding the right caravan and it would be good if your son joined it to get info and help on caravaning. They will help you make the right choice.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Thanks to all above (have replied to PM Rob) its all great advice and I am making lots of notes to pass on to my Son & Family.

 Frantone  
*Eriba Caravans*................I love them, they are so cute to look at and I know they would be perfect for their needs. They don't come cheap compared to other makes and can find nothing in our price range at the moment, but have posted a couple of "Wanted" ads on the websites you suggested, so thanks so much.

Texas, thanks for advice, will have a look at the Alpine Range as well as I am hoping to get something for them before the Easter holidays.

Thanks everyone, so nice to get your messages.

Maura


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi,
Fully agree with all the posts by previous posters, especially TinaGlenn's idea of a trailer tent....maybe a good compromise......definitely more roomy than a small caravan, easy to tow and more importantly, IMO, they can all sleep under the same roof. I know that i would not have wanted my kids to sleep in a tent outside when they were 5 & 7, nor would i want my grandchildren to do so now. :roll: (Or maybe the kids were going to have the caravan and your son & D.I.L were having the tent !!!! :lol: :lol: ) We had an american folding camper when ours were small, same type of layout as Tina said, but with a solid roof.....very easy to erect. We then went on to caravans...but i was never very fond of towing them... (hence the MH).
Camping International at Gillingham have a good range of trailer tents.
If you want to check out a few caravans @ dealers...... 
Lee Davey @ Harrietsham ( other side of maidstone) have some good deals and are good to deal with.
Songurst caravans @ West Malling may have something.
Barrons @ Herne Bay also do caravans - only dealt with them for the MH though....but have friends who always use them for their caravan.
May be worth a couple of phone calls ?????
Good luck.

Mary


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

What about a compromise and easy to sell on if it not suited to there lifesyle, A Trailor Tent, chep to buy nothing to go wrong realy, as easy to tow.
Geo


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Unfortunately most elderly caravans do have damp, which can be very difficult to spot. With a trailer tent or even a folding camper, yes, there is a difference, it should be quite easy to check the condition of the canvas. You also get a very good space to weight ratio and separate bedrooms. Kitchen facilities can be fairly basic but I doubt if you are thinking of hosting any dinner parties. And, let's face it, nothing beats a tent in fine weather, kids love them!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

mauramac said:


> For example have just seen an Abbey 2 berth for £1500 it is 1988 but has full service history and lots of stuff with it + 2005 service details which if OK would give them just about all they need to get started as includes new awning, breathable groundsheets, gas bottles etc. Seems to cheap to be any good but is this down to its age? Their last holiday to Spain cost them over £2000, sort of puts things into perspective doesn't it?
> 
> Sorry.....so many questions  just anxious to get something nice for them. The boys are so excited about it and we are hoping to be able to sort it out for them as a present.
> 
> Maura


Actually Maura, this sounds like quite a good deal. You can get an old caravan easily for less that £1000 but you can usually discover a bit of damp, a well used awning with it and no service history. If this one has a full service history, new awning etc then it sounds like it was well loved which tends to make it a decent buy as most people look after the things they love. Ask the owner to email pictures, you never know, could be just what they need.

I think the age has a definite factor in the price as its probably a bit old fashioned inside, however a few throws etc, would brighten it up a lot and it would be a good van to learn in ... and for the kids to demolish! :lol:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

mota-oma said:


> Hi,more importantly, IMO, they can all sleep under the same roof. I know that i would not have wanted my kids to sleep in a tent outside when they were 5 & 7, nor would i want my grandchildren to do so now. :roll: (Or maybe the kids were going to have the caravan and your son & D.I.L were having the tent !!!! :lol: :lol: ) Mary


No way would either I or my Son let the boys sleep on their own in a tent/awning or a caravan. They simply thought a small 2 berth would be roomy enough to use on the 'hopefully' odd occasion when they needed to all be inside due to severe weather which can catch you out at any time, and to all sleep in the tent/awning when weather allowed.

However, they have now decided that they would prefer a small 4 berth which they could use more often throughout the year but still love the whole concept of the Eriba so it's back to the 'For Sale' ads for the moment :?


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

wurz said:


> Actually Maura, this sounds like quite a good deal. You can get an old caravan easily for less that £1000 but you can usually discover a bit of damp, a well used awning with it and no service history. If this one has a full service history, new awning etc then it sounds like it was well loved which tends to make it a decent buy as most people look after the things they love. Ask the owner to email pictures, you never know, could be just what they need.
> 
> I think the age has a definite factor in the price as its probably a bit old fashioned inside, however a few throws etc, would brighten it up a lot and it would be a good van to learn in ... and for the kids to demolish! :lol:


Hi Leigh
and thanks for the reply, we are still looking and I will get them to go and check out trailer tents as well so they can get a balanced view of what is out there. No experience of towing myself and have never wanted to camp out in a tent but the kids can't wait!
Maura


----------

